# 2022 Zoysia Lawn Journal



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

2/15: Power rake and rotary scalp.









2/16: Scalp with reel mower and put down prodiamine.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Looking forward to following your journal!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Going to look great again this year!


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

what are you using for the hard edge on your beds? Aluminum?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Cut at just under .5". Not much growth. Temps are still too cold.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> Cut at just under .5". Not much growth. Temps are still too cold.


Is that fungal damage from the fall? Looks like some areas of mine where I had some issues late last fall.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Is that fungal damage from the fall? Looks like some areas of mine where I had some issues late last fall.
[/quote]

Not fungal damage. Scalped areas.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> Is that fungal damage from the fall? Looks like some areas of mine where I had some issues late last fall.


Not fungal damage. Scalped areas.
[/quote]

Ah gotcha. Lucky you 👍


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Starting to green up


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking great! HOC?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> Looking great! HOC?


.3". Will slowly make my way up to .5".


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Looking great! HOC?
> ...


Love it! I'm at .425 for now. Will work my way up as well.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks great!!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Another mow at .3". Time for iron, Bifen and PGR later this week.


----------



## Jespinoza (Aug 11, 2021)

@mitch1588 do you rotate Bifen with another product?


----------



## jstephens (May 22, 2019)

@mitch1588 do you do anything to push it through the scalp recovery? My zoysia still hasn't recovered and I scalped 3-26


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

jstephens said:


> @mitch1588 do you do anything to push it through the scalp recovery? My zoysia still hasn't recovered and I scalped 3-26


I put down some 10-10-10 after the scalp and some liquid fertilizer a few weeks back.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Jespinoza said:


> @mitch1588 do you rotate Bifen with another product?


Bifen once a year in the early summer with the first PGR application. If I notice insect issues in the summer/fall, I will apply Merit granular.


----------



## jstephens (May 22, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> jstephens said:
> 
> 
> > @mitch1588 do you do anything to push it through the scalp recovery? My zoysia still hasn't recovered and I scalped 3-26
> ...


ok, I just out down my first app of fertilizer Friday so maybe that will help some. What's your watering schedule look like? I think I may have slowed mine down by not giving it much water since the temps haven't really been all that high this year.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

jstephens said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> > jstephens said:
> ...


I have a Rachio controller connected to a local weather station. I like to water heavy (@ .5" per schedule) every 4-5 days. The controller makes automatic adjustments (skipping runs, delaying runs, changing watering duration) as needed based on local rainfall, wind, temperature and seasonal adjustments. Initially, it did take some time to dial it in with measuring ("tuna can test") and adjusting each zone time. Once you get it right, it really is It set it and forget it. In general, the schedule starts after 4:00 a.m. and ends around 10:00 a.m. (5 zones). There are also "cycle soaks" which allows the water to soak in between watering times.

I would highly recommend the Rachio controller.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@mitch1588 how often do use spray PGR and do you follow the Greenskeeper?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @mitch1588 how often do use spray PGR and do you follow the Greenskeeper?


I put the first PGR app down when the forecasted temps are going to be in the 90s. I am actually going to put the first app down today. Going forward, I will reapply every 3-4 weeks. I have tried the Greenskeeper app but it is easy to tell when you need to reapply without the app. If you can't keep up with growth mowing every 3-4 days, you need to reapply.


----------



## jstephens (May 22, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> jstephens said:
> 
> 
> > mitch1588 said:
> ...


Thanks for the response!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut at .3". Applied PGR (.125oz/1,000), Iron (16oz/1,000), Bifen (1oz/1,000) and Clearys 3336F (2oz/1,000).


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Wow it's looking incredible as usual.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

agrassman said:


> Wow it's looking incredible as usual.


Ditto. Always looking good.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Are you still following the once per month fungicide preventative apps? I battled dollar spot past several years and on top of that group 3 fungicides ding up my zeon zoysia. Most of them say to not apply when temps are in the 80s and above(dollar spot is a summer time disease mostly). Propiconazole is group 3 and azoxy doesn't prevent dollar spot from what I've read. Was wondering what your dollar spot prevention is if you had it at all.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

rvczoysia said:


> Are you still following the once per month fungicide preventative apps? I battled dollar spot past several years and on top of that group 3 fungicides ding up my zeon zoysia. Most of them say to not apply when temps are in the 80s and above(dollar spot is a summer time disease mostly). Propiconazole is group 3 and azoxy doesn't prevent dollar spot from what I've read. Was wondering what your dollar spot prevention is if you had it at all.


Here is a post from last year:

03/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet - I just use 2 bottles for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
04/01/2021 (Disease X)- Azoxystrobin (2 lbs/1,000 - I use 2, 10 lbs. bags for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
05/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet) $40/app
09/01/2021 (Cleary's 3336F) - Thiophanate-methyl (2.66 oz/1,000) $25/app
10/01/2021 (Strobe Pro G) - Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole (3.5 lbs./1,000) $66/app

I actually put down additional apps in June and July (Pillar G (Pyraclostrobin/Triticonazole) and BioAdvanced) as I was noticing fungus throughout the neighborhood. It has been a very wet summer. Just spot spread some Strobe G yesterday in a few areas I was noticing dollar spot. It is a constant battle.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Def would like to get my lawn looking like yours someday.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Cut at .5". Last cut on Tuesday. Hardly any clippings today. Still under regulation.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Love the look of the pine needle mulch!


----------



## r-trussell (Aug 24, 2021)

You have a beautiful lawn. What is your set up to put down PGR? Primarily nozzles. I plan to spray my emerald and trying to decide what I need to make it happen. I have a pump sprayer but plan to buy 20v backpack. I don't need a 4 gallon but might need to go that way to match my dewalt stuff.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Do you use wetting agents on your zoysia?


----------

